# Brakes for GTI MKIV



## bubuarg (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello guys . I am from Argentina(sorry for my English)...i would like to make an upgrade for my brakes.... and may be you can tell me wich would be the Porsche Caliper that fits in this car....I am planning to buy a pair in ebay (because in Argentina it´s difficult to buy them), and don´t know wich to buy... Thanks a lot!!!!...


----------



## bubuarg (Mar 26, 2012)

helppp


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Porsche Boxter (not S) brakes will fit with an adaptor and TT rotors.


----------



## bubuarg (Mar 26, 2012)

VWBugman00 said:


> Porsche Boxter (not S) brakes will fit with an adaptor and TT rotors.


 Thanks Bugman!!!!!


----------

